# Burrowing Pest Under Patio



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Folks, this feels like it might be a "shot in the dark" to blindly ask what pest might be burrowing, but I figured I would give it a shot since local wildlife control doesn't return phone calls. I have a small pest burrowing holes under my concrete patio and near my foundation (pics below). I have not seen the pest at all, so I have zero ideas about what it might be. It's been going on for probably 4-6 weeks. I think ground moles leave little mounds of dirt around their holes, so I don't think it's that. In years past, I have had chipmunks wander around this area of the house, but in every case, I've spotted them in daylight and had 100% knowledge of what pest it was. I've trapped them and freed them a few miles down the road in a wooded area. This is a high traffic area of the home too. Looking online, it seems like it might be a snake, possibly a rabbit, possibly a chipmunk, possibly a <fill in the blank.> I have a trap and want to set it, but I don't have to faintest idea what this might be or what to lure it with in the trap. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with you, Chipmunks or snakes. I'm leaning towards chipmunks. Set up some mouse traps with peanut butter see what you catch.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Too small for a rabbit, has to be a chipmunk sized pest.

Peanuts should be a good bait.

ED


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

jmon said:


> I agree with you, Chipmunks or snakes. I'm leaning towards chipmunks. Set up some mouse traps with peanut butter see what you catch.


I have one of those Havahart cage traps. It's worked great to catch many chipmunks in years past. I'll set it out with some peanuts.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a live trap cage I have used several times to trap and relocate red squirrels, similar to chipmunks, and I used slices of apple.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I know a guy that uses one of those to trap and relocate the local "tree-rats", he sprays a dye on their tails, just to test if they return, and some do return, then he resorts to placing a blanket over the cage with the "tree-rat", and running a hose from his car exhaust, and idling the car for a half hour.

Problem solved, until next year.


ED


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Could be voles as well.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

I put peanuts in the trap and waited a few days. Today I woke up and found this. The rotten varmint ate the bait, tripped the trap, and escaped!:vs_mad: At a minimum, I know it eats peanuts. 

This happened a couple years ago. I was hunting a varmint in my basement that kept escaping this exact trap. Then, guessing that it was small and agile enough to squeeze itself out, I then lined the trap with sheet metal. After a while, I finally caught it...a mouse! (I didn't know it was a mouse beforehand or I would have set an ordinary mouse trap) I guess mice are unbelievably agile to squeeze through tight crevices. I'm not sure that this would be a mouse under my front porch now though. I know it likes peanuts, but do you guys think it could be a mouse? If not, what other varmints would like peanuts and be able to escape this?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

A vole.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a CAT.

You can't be sure that this misfire was the actual varmint, of which you seek.

It might have been a wandering mouse looking for a new home, they do migrate indoors in the fall.


ED


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

bob22 said:


> A vole.


Can I catch a vole with an ordinary mouse trap?



de-nagorg said:


> Get a CAT.
> 
> You can't be sure that this misfire was the actual varmint, of which you seek.
> 
> It might have been a wandering mouse looking for a new home, they do migrate indoors in the fall.


No cats allowed. My son is allergic and my huskies would have a field day with it!:biggrin2: You are correct that it may have been a misfire. Because it sat idle for 3-4 days never tripping, I assumed it might have been a legit trigger. Who knows?:confused1: Yes, I have had birds trip it too in years past. But in those cases, they cannot escape, so I obviously find them and know they are not the sought after target.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If it was trapped and escaped it may now be wary. Try a different bait and tease it with free goodies outside the trap. if it takes the free food that reduces it caution level and tells you it is still around.

I have a TS live cage and had to seriously modify it to catch and hold red squirrels. The cage concept is nice but as you said some critters can squeeze through very small spaces.

Do add some snap traps even if under a box to protect from unwanted visitors. 

Bud


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

What do you folks think? I set out a few snap traps at some of the burrowed holes. Google said voles like bread-n-butter, so that's what I armed them with. After a few days of no hits, this was finally caught. I'm no expert, so I figured I'd ask you folks...Is this a vole? The damage looks like quite a bit for such a little creature. Could this little critter really be the cause of all of it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Get a CAT.
> 
> You can't be sure that this misfire was the actual varmint, of which you seek.
> 
> ...


I re-postulate this observation.


ED


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> I re-postulate this observation.
> 
> 
> ED


Thanks again Ed, but I cannot. As said, I have a son who is allergic and two huskies who would destroy the cat.:biggrin2:

Does this look like a vole to you?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Never that I know of have encountered a vole but reading now I'm not sure. I will lurk until some more experienced mousers chime in.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

m_ridzon said:


> Thanks again Ed, but I cannot. As said, I have a son who is allergic and two huskies who would destroy the cat.:biggrin2:
> 
> Does this look like a vole to you?


I did not mean the "get a cat", I meant the part where this is a migrating rat or something, kinda small for a vole, unless it is young, and that season is over, but not impossible.

I would take it to my local County Agriculture Office, and ask there, they are supposed to be experts on the local Flora, and Fauna.


ED


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> I did not mean the "get a cat"


Oops, I misread you!:wink2::thumbup:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

m_ridzon said:


> Oops, I misread you!:wink2::thumbup:


And I should have deleted that part of my quoted .

So the blame can be shared. :biggrin2:

I don't mind.


ED


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Caught two more in the snap traps since my last post! Son of a gun, this looks like an infestation!:vs_mad:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Keep on trapping. Once a family of those critters outgrows that space the young are chassed out to find their own quarters which could be inside your home. Always best to get them when outside.

Any luck identifying exactly what they are?

Bud


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Keep on trapping. Once a family of those critters outgrows that space the young are chassed out to find their own quarters which could be inside your home. Always best to get them when outside.


Agreed! I don't want them infiltrating my home!



Bud9051 said:


> Any luck identifying exactly what they are?


We didn't take the corpse to a local agricultural center for identification. Life is too busy lately with the kids being back in school. But the wife looked up some web pages on voles and is fairly sure that's what we got. Super tiny ears that can't really be seen, and stubby tails.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

According to this OSU site it could also be a Mole but probably makes little difference being either need to be re-located one way or another.


https://u.osu.edu/bhanr/2016/04/18/mole-control/


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Here is a place with info on moles, voles, and shrews:
https://www.jcehrlich.com/other-wildlife/differences-between-moles-voles-shrews/


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

4 confirmed kills!
Voles: 0
Me: 4
(evil sinister laugh!)


Battlefield has been quiet for a few days, so I may have taken the victory!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yesterday I moved a piece of wood and spotted a furry object under it. I quickly dispatched it but after following this thread I inspected. Short ears, short tail, and pointed nose. Not a mouse so maybe a mole or vole, same fate as I eliminate all I can outside the house.

Bud


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Yesterday I moved a piece of wood and spotted a furry object under it. I quickly dispatched it but after following this thread I inspected. Short ears, short tail, and pointed nose. Not a mouse so maybe a mole or vole, same fate as I eliminate all I can outside the house.


That's awesome! I love when the collaboration in these threads help others!:smile:


----------

